# Lindbergh 1/25 Dodge NJ State Trooper



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I found the decals on Ebay and decided to build an NJ State Trooper car for my collection, being that I am from NJ. The kit gives you a few options for building. The directions can get a little confusing, but overall it is a nice kit.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-NICE job on the NJ state trooper Charger! That looks really good!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

-Hemi- said:


> -NICE job on the NJ state trooper Charger! That looks really good!


Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Awesome build there... Lindberg kits are great to work with... 
That one sure looks good!!!*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking model ! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------

